# Climber/crew leader position. Help to relocate to Knoxville, TN area



## Ben Hazel

We are seeking applicants for a crew leader/climber position for our tree crew. Year round work with benefits. If you have the experience and are ready to lead call me. $25+/hr to a qualified applicant. Salary option could be negotiated. 

What we are looking for: 

Certified Arborist (or ability to acquire quickly)
CTSP (or ability to aquire quickly, we will assist)
Spikeless climbing
Professional demeanor
Drug free
Precision felling
Technical rigging experience
Crane assisted removal experience
Must have work references

Ben
865-408-0615


----------



## ljhwolf

My name is Larry and I'm certified Arborist #620 wc/isa and have been climbing trees in northern California since 1982. I have been interested in relocating to a place I can actually afford to live. If interested please reply to: [email protected] Thank you


----------



## fishercat

$25 an hour for all that is a bit light. Even for around here. No wonder you're not having much luck finding someone.


----------



## Ben Hazel

Fish, you are speaking out of ignorance bud. I've had plenty of interest through private messages and through other listings. Note the little plus sign by the 25. If someone with that skill set thinks they are interested they should contact me and we can talk compensation package. 50-60k a year with benefits is competitive. 25/hr is a decent starting point.

I suppose you would pay such a climber 40-50 an hour?...80-100k/year?...with benefits?

Please educate me.


----------



## fishercat

Speaking from experience. Hence the high turnover here due to the lack of value employers see in skilled trade around here. What do I know though.Lol

Good luck.


----------



## fishercat

Ben Hazel said:


> Fish, you are speaking out of ignorance bud. I've had plenty of interest through private messages and through other listings. Note the little plus sign by the 25. If someone with that skill set thinks they are interested they should contact me and we can talk compensation package. 50-60k a year with benefits is competitive. 25/hr is a decent starting point.
> 
> I suppose you would pay such a climber 40-50 an hour?...80-100k/year?...with benefits?
> 
> Please educate me.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Ben Hazel

So what's the name of your company?


----------



## fishercat

i dont own a company. I work for S&S Tree service


----------



## Ben Hazel

Sounds about right.[/QUOTE]

Haha. S&s paying any climbers 80k / yr?


----------



## fishercat

No but more than you're offering.


----------



## Ben Hazel

Right...I guess I will explain myself again. Look through the listings in this category and you will see almost no, if any job listings with a BASE salary listed. I put my listing in and included a BASE salary to expand the range of skilled climbers who may contact me. 

Look at the list:

Drug free/professional demeanor - if these don't describe you, you won't be working for me doing anything. 

Precision felling and technical rigging exp.- if you have been in the business long enough to command anything close to 25/hr this should be a non-issue

Certs - at the very least, the ability to obtain should be a non-issue if you are seeking top pay. 

Crane assist exp. - possible that someone who is a skilled climber would not have adequate experience with cranes. Hence the base pay. 

Spikeless climbing - at this point in the game, if you can't get around without spikes, I don't think you are a top level climber anymore. 

IF someone is to meet all the desired criteria, they would qualify for higher pay designated by the + after the 25. 

By listing a BASE salary in my posting, I was at least letting people know where the conversation started. Most people don't even have the nuts to hang it out there I guess. I don't know about you but I don't look at any craigslist ad without pictures. 

You chose to try to use it to bust me up because I'm close enough to you to be competition I guess...if it makes you feel good man, whatever. I'm good.


----------



## fishercat

Good luck with all that around here. I was never meaning to bust you up. I've never heard of you. There is a lot of "competition" around here. I don't worry about the "competition". We're busy year round and like I said , I get paid well. Even with no certs. They aren't really necessary around here. Kinda like ASE certs for mechanics,customers here usually could care less. They are more interested in not getting ripped off. Its an ego thing here for the employer or employee. The customer wants good honest work and communication. 

My original post was meant to help you. You took it to the negative. 

One more word of advice. I'd look for a climber from up north. You'll get a lot more skill and a lot less drama.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ben Hazel

No. I have both of those certs and there are clients who care; it is actually becoming more in demand...and they pay better. Unless you can pass either test without Studying (which you can't, no offense), then it is a knowledge thing, not an ego thing. 

I'm not looking for advice...I'm looking for a solid climber. That's the problem. If you don't like my offer, even though you don't read it thoroughly, then move on. No need in littering my thread with your opinions. Why is it that every tree climber around here thinks they are so awesome and still lug around on a Blake's hitch? You're right about going up north though. There is better talent there for the most part and I think it is mostly because the consumers demand a higher level of company (certs). I've had climbers from Ohio call me on previous job offers. Climbers who who met all the criteria I listed...they wanted 25-30 /hr. 

If your employer is taking such good care of you, why are you looking around the job postings so much? What are you getting 250/day cash?


----------



## fishercat

I'm not looking for a job. I look at the jobs just out of curiosity and habit these days. I was giving you advice but you attitude kind of explains why you're looking for help.LOL You might consider trying to relax. I might be someone good to know.

I know you have to study to get the certs. I've known many guys who went in thinking they knew everything and failed miserably. I never needed the certs because i'm good enough that i'm in demand but like everything else in life,you get what you pay for. I've always been willing to get them but not if there isn't any benefit to me. I'm sure i could pass but i wouldnt attempt it without studying. we're booked a month out and busy all year so I think we're doing pretty good certs or no certs.

and...................I'm from up north.


----------



## Ben Hazel

Everyone is a month out.

I think you and have different views of what a good climber is. I'm from up there also; they have both the same as us. 

I didn't start this conversation man. Pissing on someone else's job posting is bush league at best...like knocking over campaign signs or scratching your buddy's phone number on a bathroom stall for hand jobs. 

Are you paid cash or above the table?


----------



## fishercat

Not everyone is a month out. I know this for a fact.I have companies calling us to ask if we will sub them because they are slow. Who knows what is their cause. I didn't reply to your post to start any trouble. I responded to help you. Take is any way you like.

Above the table.


----------



## TheViking

Position still open?


----------



## Ben Hazel

Yes it is.


----------



## Ben Hazel

fishercat said:


> Not everyone is a month out. I know this for a fact.I have companies calling us to ask if we will sub them because they are slow. Who knows what is their cause. I didn't reply to your post to start any trouble. I responded to help you. Take is any way you like.
> 
> Above the table.




Fair enough.


----------



## ropensaddle

fishercat said:


> I'm not looking for a job. I look at the jobs just out of curiosity and habit these days. I was giving you advice but you attitude kind of explains why you're looking for help.LOL You might consider trying to relax. I might be someone good to know.
> 
> I know you have to study to get the certs. I've known many guys who went in thinking they knew everything and failed miserably. I never needed the certs because i'm good enough that i'm in demand but like everything else in life,you get what you pay for. I've always been willing to get them but not if there isn't any benefit to me. I'm sure i could pass but i wouldnt attempt it without studying. we're booked a month out and busy all year so I think we're doing pretty good certs or no certs.
> 
> and...................I'm from up north.


Hahaha u northern boys can't hang with real tree dudes hahaha


----------



## treeslayer

well said rope. all yankees seem to do is argue and be mean.


----------



## ropensaddle

treeslayer said:


> well said rope. all yankees seem to do is argue and be mean.


Actually I try not to stereotype but then they started it lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

Ben Hazel said:


> Fish, you are speaking out of ignorance bud. I've had plenty of interest through private messages and through other listings. Note the little plus sign by the 25. If someone with that skill set thinks they are interested they should contact me and we can talk compensation package. 50-60k a year with benefits is competitive. 25/hr is a decent starting point.
> 
> I suppose you would pay such a climber 40-50 an hour?...80-100k/year?...with benefits?
> 
> Please educate me.



Actually, 80k to 100k sounds about right, but what do I know.,
Jeff


----------



## Ben Hazel

jefflovstrom said:


> Actually, 80k to 100k sounds about right, but what do I know.,
> Jeff



Sounds about right based on what? Position has been filled but thanks for the entertainment gentlemen. 

Solid climber that meets all but one of my criteria came to my company and received a 30% raise above what he was making.


----------

